# Nissan Xtrail 2010 CVT transmission, stuck in first gear



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Hi all, In Australia and we have a 2010 Nissan Xtrail Ti. We drove about 50km (31 miles) when our vehicle suddenly wouldn't change gears properly. Travelling in hilly area at time but then it righted itself. On our way home it refused to go into any other gear apart from 1st (I think) we made it about 50km back before it would hardly move. Got it towed home. No mechanics in my area want to even look at cvt transmisson. Checked transmission oil level which was down a bit so topped up. Any ideas what it could be ? Thinking solenoid ? We also live in country area which makes it harder.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like it went into overheat protection. There will be a record of that stored in the TCM in parameters called CVT-A/CVT-B. However, if it cooked up for 50 km to get you home, there's a good chance the whole trans has gone south and may not be savable.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Sounds like it went into overheat protection. There will be a record of that stored in the TCM in parameters called CVT-A/CVT-B. However, if it cooked up for 50 km to get you home, there's a good chance the whole trans has gone south and may not be savable.


TCM in parameters called CVT-A/CVT-B. How do i find that? Do i need an OBD2? Thanks for the info.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Regular OBD readers can't access it. If you have a Droid phone, you can download CVTz50 and get yourself an ELM327 adaptor for your OBD port. Not all ELM327's work right with CVTz50, the cheapest one I know that gives full function is the VeePeak VP11 (that's what I use for our '13 Altima). Go to "CVT INFORMATION" once you get connected, it will read out the CVT-A/CVT-B numbers. Anything above zero is bad, counts above 10 in either one probably mean the tranny is shot. There may be regular DTC codes in the controller as well, CVTz50 will let you read them.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Regular OBD readers can't access it. If you have a Droid phone, you can download CVTz50 and get yourself an ELM327 adaptor for your OBD port. Not all ELM327's work right with CVTz50, the cheapest one I know that gives full function is the VeePeak VP11 (that's what I use for our '13 Altima). Go to "CVT INFORMATION" once you get connected, it will read out the CVT-A/CVT-B numbers. Anything above zero is bad, counts above 10 in either one probably mean the tranny is shot. There may be regular DTC codes in the controller as well, CVTz50 will let you read them.


Thanks have checked out Veepeak there is a few different ones to choose from.
Car still goes into reverse so hopefully transmission still ok.
Found out the solenoids are part of valve body so thinking about replacing valve body and hoping that fixes issue. 
Have you or anyone else had to do this ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Vis the VeePeak, I can't speak for anything but the VP11. CVTz50 is fussy as heck about the adaptor you use, so many China-cheap ones either won't give you full function or won't connect at all.

It's possible a VB will get it going forward again, but I'd check the overheat values before anything else. If there are big numbers in there then the belt is almost certainly damaged, so a VB will be a bandaid at best.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply vstar650cl. This one comes up when I type in veepeak vp11 Deal of the day: Veepeak OBDCheck BLE Bluetooth OBD II Scanner Adapter Dongle Auto Check Engine Code Reader Diagnostic Scan Tool for iOS & Android Veepeak OBDCheck BLE Bluetooth OBD II Scanner Adapter Dongle Auto Check Engine Code Reader Diagnostic Scan Tool for iOS & Android : Amazon.com.au: Automotive not sure if this is same one you use ?
Contacted quite a few local mechanics as soon as they hear cvt transmission they don't want to know about it and tell you to ring someone else.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

OzzieRichard said:


> Thanks for your reply vstar650cl. This one comes up when I type in veepeak vp11 Deal of the day: Veepeak OBDCheck BLE Bluetooth OBD II Scanner Adapter Dongle Auto Check Engine Code Reader Diagnostic Scan Tool for iOS & Android Veepeak OBDCheck BLE Bluetooth OBD II Scanner Adapter Dongle Auto Check Engine Code Reader Diagnostic Scan Tool for iOS & Android : Amazon.com.au: Automotive not sure if this is same one you use ?
> Contacted quite a few local mechanics as soon as they hear cvt transmission they don't want to know about it and tell you to ring someone else.


I think I just found the vp11 Veepeak Mini Bluetooth OBD II Scanner Adapter Car Diagnostic Code Reader Scan Tool for Android & Windows Supports Torque Pro, OBD Fusion, Car Scanner App : Amazon.com.au: Automotive


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

OzzieRichard said:


> I think I just found the vp11 Veepeak Mini Bluetooth OBD II Scanner Adapter Car Diagnostic Code Reader Scan Tool for Android & Windows Supports Torque Pro, OBD Fusion, Car Scanner App : Amazon.com.au: Automotive


Yep, that's it. If you look further down the ad, the descriptive text on the righthand side identifies it as a VP11.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Yep, that's it. If you look further down the ad, the descriptive text on the righthand side identifies it as a VP11.


Have ordered it and should have it by early next week. Thanks for all your help so far VStar650CL


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Yep, that's it. If you look further down the ad, the descriptive text on the righthand side identifies it as a VP11.


We received device already! These are our readings first one we started car and second is the history.
















So seems like we have a solenoid issue ? and 
Crankshaft Position sensor problem ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The P0725 can be anything wrong in engine. Most DTC's that turn on the MIL will cause the ECM to stop transmitting the engine RPM, which results in a P0725 from the TCM and a C1130 in the ABS. They're "derivative" codes and don't really mean anything except that the engine had a problem. So there are two different things going on here. CVT-B jives with your two episodes of being "stuck in first", those will definitely have been from overheat self-protection. But that third P0725 happened someplace in between, and that indicates an engine issue which probably caused limited throttle opening. Have you read codes out of the engine? CVTz50 will do that if you don't have another scanner.

With only 2 bad heat-ups, this may not be as bad as it looks. Old, hot fluid will cause the pump pressure to fall off and generate "wrong ratio" codes like P0746. It's possible the pump is damaged, but I'd try two quick fluid changes to expel most of the old fluid, then see if the tranny behaves itself. If so, put a cooler on it and cross your fingers. You'll also need to find and straighten out whatever made the engine kick offline. Might be a reasonably happy ending, though.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Thanks so much for your information VStar650CL, feeling a little relieved and hoping for the best. Do you mean do a cvt poor man's flush ? or a double flush ?. Just went out and got cvtf reading and the engine codes.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That's the tranny making the ECM go safe after the trans already went safe (sigh). They're all pressure-related "wrong ratio" codes, so either the pump is damaged or it isn't. Get some fresh fluid into it and see if all the codes will clear up. The reason I said two changes is because a D&F only voids about half the old fluid. Two changes in quick succession will get about 3/4 of it out.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

This might be a silly question but by D&F you mean drain & fill ? 😳 
Also do you have any idea how many litres we might need ? We live about 10km out of town so need to get delivered. 
We already have a transmission cooler but had a look and looks a bit blocked and dented. Going to try blowing it out with air compressor tomorrow. Is it advisable to get a new one ?. 
Thanks so much once again for your advice.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

OzzieRichard said:


> This might be a silly question but by D&F you mean drain & fill ? 😳


Yes.



OzzieRichard said:


> Also do you have any idea how many litres we might need ? We live about 10km out of town so need to get delivered.


They usually take someplace between 3.5~4.5 US quarts. _Don't overfill_, that's anathema for CVT's. If the stick gives you doubts, _err low_. It won't even notice half a litre low, but half a litre over is a death sentence.



OzzieRichard said:


> We already have a transmission cooler but had a look and looks a bit blocked and dented. Going to try blowing it out with air compressor tomorrow. Is it advisable to get a new one?


As long as it isn't leaking, just clean the fins. Blowing it clear should be fine.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Hi VStar650CL finally got our cvt fluid delivered yesterday and got at the car today. I did a double flush and got transmission pan off. There is quite a bit of metal fluff but no big shards I can see.
I took a pic below. 

There's a leak towards front of car, not sure if this would be transmission pump ?
Radiator has also started leaking but need to take off front to see where that is coming from. I took car for little run after cvt flush and now clunking a bit in transmission. I cleared the cvt codes but the same ones came back again.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That doesn't look terrible. See page 9 of this bulletin. It's for a different tranny than yours, but it has some excellent pics for analyzing pan debris:


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10144514-9999.pdf



So your belt and pulleys should be okay, and given that the original complaint from the TCM was P0746, chances are the front pump is okay too. Check out the diagnostic chart of page 2 of the bulletin. You need to inspect the belt anyway, but I'd say there's a good chance a new Valve Body will fix you up.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Thanks VStar650CL, will have a read.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> That doesn't look terrible. See page 9 of this bulletin. It's for a different tranny than yours, but it has some excellent pics for analyzing pan debris:
> 
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10144514-9999.pdf
> ...


Hi VStar650CL well we finally got a refurbished valve body, put it in yesterday. Cleared cvt codes and re-read and no codes throwing in cvt or engine. Started for first time today as wanted to do an oil change whilst it was up.
We now have no reverse and throwing code P0868, I don't know about other gears yet. When I was putting valve body up wiring harness was caught in it and not sure if this could be the issue ? Thanks in advance


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Further info unsure if related. When I had vehicle up on stands and ramps and when vehicle running there was alot of coolant leaking near front bumper. I assumed I had loosened a radiator hose when I used the air compressor and was going to work on that after getting valve body in. When I took vehicle off stands and ramps the leak was not there anymore. I did add some extra coolant in reservoir but that doesn't appear to have gone down at all.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

P0868 could definitely be from a pinched or disconnected harness, either for the Secondary Pressure control solenoid or sensor.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Back again, took out valve body again. Still no reverse, pushed it out and went to corner and back. There is still no change from 1st gear. Code of P0868 is still there also getting P1715 in engine code. Also still coolant leak. Unsure as to what we should do next.... over 5 weeks now without a car and getting very frustrated.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> P0868 could definitely be from a pinched or disconnected harness, either for the Secondary Pressure control solenoid or sensor.


I did visually inspect harness & couldn't see anything obvious. I also took a picture of connection & couldn't notice anything. When you put it in reverse the lights go on and it beeps but just won't move. Could the valve body we brought be no good ? Would it still throw those codes for solenoid ect if valve body is still the issue ?.
We contacted the valve body seller who suggested it could be something to do with the input clutch, switch gear needs adjusting or could be oil seal on reverse clutch ?
I am perplexed as to where to go next


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Also changed the metal transmission filter but not the other filter (external heat exchanger filter ?) If this one is clogged could this be causing the low pressure issue ?


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Another update, reverse gear is there just need to rev a little harder for it to work but very sluggish. Cleared codes and moved car in reverse then forward in space of about 10m in our drive. Did another scan but no codes showing anywhere. I also noticed in cvt read that the pri pressure is now 0 ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

As I recall, for the most part primary and secondary pressures should be about equal at idle and shouldn't be zero. I'll double check that tomorrow on a healthy unit and post back.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Thanks VStar650CL


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Had a look at the radiator, actually seems to be leaking from top so looks like new radiator.
Also I was re-reading the link you posted to examine the transmission pan debris. I noticed it said to have car in neutral when you do valve body... I didn't do this and wondered if this could also be causing an issue ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

These readings came off a healthy '14 Altima in P and D respectively. As I thought, neither PP nor SP should be zero:


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Having the Range shaft in a different position than N shouldn't matter as long as you got it properly realigned with the actuator when you put the new VB in.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

OzzieRichard said:


> I did visually inspect harness & couldn't see anything obvious. I also took a picture of connection & couldn't notice anything. When you put it in reverse the lights go on and it beeps but just won't move. Could the valve body we brought be no good ? Would it still throw those codes for solenoid ect if valve body is still the issue ?.
> We contacted the valve body seller who suggested it could be something to do with the input clutch, switch gear needs adjusting or could be oil seal on reverse clutch ?
> I am perplexed as to where to go next


I wonder if the service bulletin - CVT- TCM CALIBRATION DATA WRITE PROCEDURE-NTB12-103g applies here. The bulletin doesn't mention the Xtrail. What do you think Vstar650cl?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

They all need IP Char data in some form. Even if it's stored in the VB like on Sentras and Versas, the TCM still needs to be told to read it. I dunno about Exxies. I just don't think that could be the primary problem here, a zero reading on PP or SP is pretty implausible from an IP issue. Usually the data is pretty close, they may run clunky but they run.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Thanks for all the input so far VStar650CL and rogoman.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> They all need IP Char data in some form. Even if it's stored in the VB like on Sentras and Versas, the TCM still needs to be told to read it. I dunno about Exxies. I just don't think that could be the primary problem here, a zero reading on PP or SP is pretty implausible from an IP issue. Usually the data is pretty close, they may run clunky but they run.


Hi back again and still no driving.

I have changed the radiator as other was cracked at top.
Have replaced the transmission return cooler filter, this was black and I doubt had been changed since new.
I changed the rom on new valve body to our old one in case this was giving issues.
Changed air filter and oil filter. Still have cabin filter to go.
I have also tried readapting the rom.
Have no gears, reverse is not working at all.
Code P0868 is only code still occurring, it comes on at start up when there is no pri pressure and then disappears when pressure comes up.
I visually inspected the valve body harness but didn't notice anything amiss.
Could it be the line pressure sensor or the wiring to this sensor ? Is there a way to check sensor with a multi metre ?
I took several screenshots of different pages from cvtz50 app.
I put brake on and revved vehicle up a bit just out of shear frustration to see if anything would happen but it just stalled of course.
Should I have tried to flush coolant lines to the transmission cooler ?
Any help, hints or advice appreciated.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't know what conditions those were taken under, but it looks like it tried to lock up the TC at one point and that should only happen while moving. Vis the pressure, it looks like the PP and SP are low across the board, so I doubt it's a sensor issue. Primary pressure comes straight from the pump through the shift control valve and stepper without any other regulation, so the only way that can be low is if the line pressure from the pump is low. Especially in light of that come-and-go P0868, it looks to me like the front pump is shot and isn't producing enough pressure to run.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> I don't know what conditions those were taken under, but it looks like it tried to lock up the TC at one point and that should only happen while moving. Vis the pressure, it looks like the PP and SP are low across the board, so I doubt it's a sensor issue. Primary pressure comes straight from the pump through the shift control valve and stepper without any other regulation, so the only way that can be low is if the line pressure from the pump is low. Especially in light of that come-and-go P0868, it looks to me like the front pump is shot and isn't producing enough pressure to run.


Thanks VStar650CL. I did read about a 2011 Xtrail in Australia that had no gears. It was taken to a Nissan dealer who replaced the transmission but it didn't fix the issue, they then wanted to replace the radiator. I don't know if the issue was ever resolved as the person never posted an outcome. I have tried contacting them but the post was from several years ago.
Is there a way of checking the pump without taking out the transmission perhaps ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There's a test port that you can put a special high-pressure hydraulic gauge on. I don't have access to Exxie manuals so I can't tell you exactly where it will be on your tranny. This stuff is from an '08 Altima, RE0F10A, which is my best guess for the same tranny as a QR20 or QR25 Exxie. You'll need a pressure gauge with a minimum 1,000 psi or 7,000 KPa scale:


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

View attachment 8793
View attachment 8794
View attachment 8796


View attachment 8801

View attachment 8800

View attachment 8799

View attachment 8798

View attachment 8797

View attachment 8795



VStar650CL said:


> There's a test port that you can put a special high-pressure hydraulic gauge on. I don't have access to Exxie manuals so I can't tell you exactly where it will be on your tranny. This stuff is from an '08 Altima, RE0F10A, which is my best guess for the same tranny as a QR20 or QR25 Exxie. You'll need a pressure gauge with a minimum 1,000 psi or 7,000 KPa scale:
> View attachment 8808
> 
> View attachment 8807


Thanks VStar650CL, unfortunately I don't have a pressure guage to test it. Will get onto ordering a new pump. Do you think I should be doing an overhaul and replacing all the seals whilst I have it out ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you want to try to save it, yah. With everything you'll have apart, I'd get a belt and pulley kit and make it brand new. You might be better off with a good used one, though.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - I dunno about your side of the pond, but you can get a 1000 psi gauge here for about $10. You'd just need a M/F thread adaptor to screw it in:








New Hydraulic Liquid Filled Pressure Gauge 0-1000 PSI 2.5" Face 1/4" LM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New Hydraulic Liquid Filled Pressure Gauge 0-1000 PSI 2.5" Face 1/4" LM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Thanks VStar650CL, will go and see what guages I can find over here.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> PS - I dunno about your side of the pond, but you can get a 1000 psi gauge here for about $10. You'd just need a M/F thread adaptor to screw it in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Hydraulic Pressure Gauge Test Kit 8600PSI Tester No Distortion Construction | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Hydraulic Pressure Gauge Test Kit 8600PSI Tester No Distortion Construction at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au




Hi VStar650CL have been looking for a guage only ones I can find rated min 1000psi are for heavy machinery. Are they suitable ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

OzzieRichard said:


> Hi VStar650CL have been looking for a guage only ones I can find rated min 1000psi are for heavy machinery. Are they suitable ?


Sure, as long as it will handle at least 1000 psi. It can be higher-rated, but anything north of a 3K scale will be hard to read at idle pressures. Except for the cushioning materials, CVT fluid is no different from any other hydraulic fluid, so that isn't a concern. The nice thing about a kit like that is it will already have the popular SAE and metric port threads, so you won't need to buy a separate adaptor.


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Thanks VStar650CL


----------



## Keineth (7 mo ago)

What happened?


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Hi All,
Sorry I missed your question Keineth.
It's still a work in progress & almost 7 months without a vehicle, which has been very difficult. We live about 10 mins from town & are blessed to have amazing neighbours who've helped us out countless times.
We decided to pull out the transmission and repair. Waiting on parts & tools has been the biggest holdup. We ordered a Posilock TJ-1 in June after finally finding someone who could get it at a reasonable price in Australia. We only received it a few weeks ago.
After getting the transmission out and apart. The belt looked fine but had already ordered a new one so will use this. The pulleys however were leaking and prior to receiving the TJ-1 I was unable to separate them.
I was unable to find anyone local at the time to help so we sent the pulleys over to Brisbane. The guys there got it apart and said the primary pulley shaft had collapsed so I ordered another. I had our pulleys returned to us but for some reason some of the parts that came back were rusty, seals were missing and the marks on our pulleys had miraculously disappeared. Not sure what has happened there but I won't use that business again.
The oil pump was scratched up in the flow control valve hole area but had already ordered a new one to use so will get a kit and redo this one either to keep or sell.
Still putting it back together at present. I discovered 2 bearings in the new pulleys were noisy so just waiting on 1 of these to come on Wednesday. I also replaced balls with pins. I have had to take pulleys apart again with TJ-1 when I wasn't happy with air checks this is when I discovered the bad bearings in the pulley set I brought. I have found out when doing this make sure you have plenty of case O-rings spare as if you need to take apart again you can't reuse.
I had put the case back together prior to final air check in haste I guess to get car back running. The belts were going up fine but down slowly & I thought it was ok. So I tried to put the reverse clutch piston in but it is proving tricky to get back in. I improvised a tool from a cutdown brushcutter blade to assist and almost had it in before I took the case apart again when I thought about air check overnight. I haven't touched the torque converter and am not sure if I need to as no leaks or symptoms are obvious.
I did discover our transmission had been replaced before as some components were not original. We brought car 2nd hand when it was 4 yrs old with 61,000km on it.
I am hoping to finally have car back together and on the road this week "fingers crossed".


----------



## OzzieRichard (9 mo ago)

Well after 9 months & 1 day we are back on the road !! We had to end up putting a new stepper motor in the refurbished valve body we purchased. There is more details in my other thread 2010 Nissan xtrail rebuilt cvt refusing to start for anyone interested. Thanks again for all the help in here Vstar & Rogoman


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)




----------

